# Bubbasville BayArea NorCal (BBanc for short)



## gketell (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi all,

It is finally time to get a Bubbasville going west of the Mississippi.  On October 28th I will be hosting a gathering of folks at my house in Pleasanton, California.  

Bring your pens for show and tell, bring stuff to demonstrate, bring pens to turn, bring a chair.  Depending on how many folks show up we may want to have someone bring a second lathe so we can do more than one thing at a time.

I have two sons (9 and 11) and two big dogs and a fenced yard with play structure so kids and pets are welcome.  We have a BBQ so we can cook up some vittles so bring your favorite food to char and your favorite drink and lets have some fun.

Time: 9:30 AM till you're tired or 4 PM

So far I have the following folks who have said they will attend: JayDevin, Ratto, myself, and N4631x (aka Nolan).

Here is your destination for fun!
http://tinyurl.com/yosd4r


Please let me know either via the forum or via email if you are planning on coming and if you have any ideas for demos/show-offs/etc.

GK


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm....unless they moved Texas or the Mississippi, I think Bubbasvile STARTED west of the Mississippi.  Of course, I could be wrong!  Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## gketell (Oct 1, 2007)

DOH!  I should have realized that since I cover "west of Mississippi" and I'm in Texas more than my family would appreciate.  Well, I claim US/HI geography education deficiencies as my excuse!  

GK


----------



## clewless (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Greg,

Send me air fare for me and the dog and I'll come out to help get another chapter started......I'm sure you'll have a great time, we look forward to B'ville East every month. Next meeting 10-/13 BTW


----------



## Nolan (Oct 1, 2007)

If your on the fence about going I am going to bring a load of burl down for everone that is looking to hand pick theirs and get a bargain.


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 1, 2007)

oh Goody goody More burl for me!~!!!!!!


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like fun, I'll be there from Vacaville with some painted pens, something to turn, and something to eat what could be better in a day


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 1, 2007)

How about Arnoldville![]


----------



## gketell (Oct 1, 2007)

Arnoldville?  The only one google finds is in MA.  Kinda a far drive for a West Coast BBville?

Ahhhhh Arnold/Bubba..... We could certainly do the next one in Arnold.  That would be fun.  

GK


----------



## angboy (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh wow! Something not too far from me! Nice of you to plan this for after I moved to CA. I'm going to have to see about driving up- at least I think it's up- I'm kind of directionally challenged...


----------



## gketell (Oct 3, 2007)

Where do you call home, Angboy?

We look forward to having you join us if you can.
GK


----------



## angboy (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> Where do you call home, Angboy?
> 
> ...



As of about 4 LONGGGG days ago, and a four day even LONGGGEEERRRR trip out (with my mom in the car and two cats who turned into demons in the car), I'm now a Fresno resident! So it looks like it's about 150 miles from me, so I think I'll try to make the trip. I just won't be there at 9 am- I'm not a morning person.


----------



## gketell (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if you do make it you will certainly need some sort of prize for longest drive.  Wow!
GK


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> Well if you do make it you will certainly need some sort of prize for longest drive.  Wow!
> GK



Well now you've gone and set the challange. [}]
Since I only live 32 miles from the Atlantic I should not have too much competition.  If I leave next Tuesday...

Nevermind.
Forgot the price of gas.[B)]


----------



## angboy (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this still a go? Who all is coming?


----------



## gketell (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes this is still a go!!

So far I have confirmations from:
 gketell
 ratto
 jaydevin
 jonathan
 nolan (although I haven't seen him online for a while so I hope all is OK with him)
 angboy - tentatively

and I'm going to make a few phone calls to local pen turners who aren't on IAP.

GK


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> As of about 4 LONGGGG days ago, and a four day even LONGGGEEERRRR trip out (with my mom in the car and two cats who turned into demons in the car), I'm now a Fresno resident! So it looks like it's about 150 miles from me, so I think I'll try to make the trip. I just won't be there at 9 am- I'm not a morning person.



Well heck angboy, we is practically neighbors.  

I'd love to drive up for the gathering, but two of my pens are being auctioned off that day and I want to be around to see them go.  Of course, depending on how the bidding goes, I may wish I had left town.


----------



## gketell (Oct 22, 2007)

We're getting close:  This coming Sunday!!

For those of you on the fence Nolan has promised one of his burls to each attendee so climb down off the fence, get in your car and drive on down!!

For those of you who ARE coming, what would you like to drink?  I need to make a costco run soon.

GK


----------



## Nolan (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> For those of you on the fence Nolan has promised one of his burls to each attendee so climb down off the fence, get in your car and drive on down!!



Thats right free burls!!! If you could please let me know if your going so I bring enough burls down, also post if you think you might want to purchase some. I would like to only load and haul enough for everyone's needs.


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, you talked me into it.  I'll probably show up in the AM but I'll have to hit the road by noon to back home in time for another engagement.  Thanks for hosting this gathering Greg.  I'm easy to please, so whatever you have on hand to drink is fine by me.


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Since I live close, I will Come twice a get a bURl for both visits!

HEHEHEHEHEHEHE...
Im droolin alreADY~


----------



## angboy (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> We're getting close:  This coming Sunday!!
> 
> ...



I'm confused- I thought it was on Saturday? Is it on Sunday?


----------



## gketell (Oct 23, 2007)

You scared me there for a minute!!  *On October 28th I will be hosting...* and I just double checked the calendar and the 28th is indeed Sunday.

I hope you can still make it!
GK


----------



## Ratto (Oct 23, 2007)

Nolan,

I will be buying around 20 or more blanks. Amboyna, Rosewood burl or other types of burl. My wife will probably stop by to pick some out.

Dave


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 23, 2007)

I was thinking it was Saturday too, my mistake


----------



## gketell (Oct 23, 2007)

Heh, we would have had a fun two days (in between the soccer games)!

Nolan,  If you still have a bucket of burl-caps I'll take one of those.  And probably some of your gorgeous pen blanks.  *sigh* The wood calls to my wallet!!

GK


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 23, 2007)

im bring blanks to swap/trade/giva away too


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 24, 2007)

update....some cocobolo. flamewood,cherry, bamboo.some assie burl,manzanita,black acacia,some narfly swarly acaia koa,bocote blanks will all come to swap/buy.....


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 24, 2007)

forgot coast live oak....ok I got a box full!!!


----------



## gketell (Oct 26, 2007)

If anyone needs directions or address or whatever please feel free to give me a call at 925  890  3500.

See you all Sunday!!
GK


----------



## gketell (Oct 28, 2007)

Woohoo, we had a blast.  First folks showed up around 9:45am and the last one left at 5pm!

IAP members who attended:
Gketell (me/host/Greg)
Ratto (Dave)
JayDevin (Jay)
Johnathan (Jonathan (duh))
N4631x (Nolan)
Lanman (Dave)
Non-IAP members who attended:
My beautiful wife Kimberly (who ducked the camera quite well)
Steve and his daughter Midori
Jay's roomie Don
Nolan's wife Jennifer and son Nolan.

People brought pens to show off, wood and other goodies to trade, awesome food, and great personalities!

Pens were made and several firsts occurred. 

The "Show Off Your Pens" table: 








Johnathan's pens:




Dave Ratto's pens:







Jay's pens:




Greg's pens:





Goodies from Nolan (the front too boxes of burls were the "freebies".  WOW)










"The Vulture's Feed!"  Facing away from you with various amounts of their heads missing is Ratto/Dave on the left and N4631x/Nolan on the right and Jennifer (Nolan's gorgeous wife)'s toes on the far right.     If you look over to the far left you will see the pile of Redwood Burl cutoffs that Jay and Don brought with the rule "we aren't taking any of this home!".




There was a lot more in Nolan's truck that we all lightened our wallets over.  Very awesome stuff!!

And that doesn't even count the great stuff others brought including many fabulous blanks, awesome Private Reserve Inks, UHMW plastics for bushings, etc. 


Prior to the gathering Jay brought over a "useless wood" piece of amboyna scap and I cast it with a fill that was a mixture of ebony shavings and green metallic PearlEx.  It didn't turn out as well as I had hoped but everyone else said it was gorgeous so...

Here is Jay turning the blank with Steve and Lanman/Dave (foreground) watching:



Another angle on the shot with me watching from the left.




And the first BBANC pen:















It took me two tries to get the finish right but I would say it turned out very nice!

Then it was time to take a break for lunch.  We had hamburgers, hotdogs, stadium brahts, some awesome chili that Steve made, chips, etc.

Nolan, Jennifer, Nolan, my older son Ethan and my younger son Devin.



Left to right: Don's armpit, Johnathan, Dave(Lanman), and Dave(Ratto) in the background.




This is the littlest BBANCer, Nolan.  His first turning gathering!




After lunch we headed back to the garage to look at jigs and share some more goodies.  Then it was time for another first.

This is Steve's daughter Midori turning her first pen ever.



Sanding.



Steve doing the final check.



The pen.



And the smile says it all!!




Even though we didn't get to the blank casting demo (Jonathan had kindly brought a bunch of stuff to do it with) or to the photo taking "demo/tutorial" I was going to do, all in all I think it was a great success. We'll get to those demos next time!!

We all had fun and (I think) would all happily do it again!!

GK


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 28, 2007)

It Was too Much Fun!!! I think I went home with more wood than I Brought!!

Greg and Kim Thanks for Hosting!
Noland thanks for Driving in and A huge thanks for the Burls!

there seems to be some bills missing from my wallet...I have no Idea where they went!!!

Great to Meet You Dave! I hope you pen was sold at a great price!
Jonathan, Your work is beyond awesome! Thanks for the inspiration!
Thanks to everyone for a Great day of fellowship! Fun! Learning! 
The Tag Team Pen Was a blast! there will be more!!!!!


----------



## tharp (Oct 29, 2007)

WOW! Those pens are beautiful.
You people are awesomely talented. I don't think I'll EVER get that good. Some day I'd love attend something like that but only if my skills increase. 
Congrats
Tom


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 29, 2007)

Greg and Kim - Thank you for opening up your beautiful home for this. It was well organized and very enjoyable.

Nolan and Family - Thank you for making the drive, I can't wait to start turning some of this amazing wood!

It was very nice to see so many different ways to make a pen. Although we all go about it differently, it looks like the finished product is the same...a beatiful handmade pen. 

It was great to meet you all. I hope that we do this again and see even more people to enjoy a great day with. I think we all had a good time, traded some great blanks, enjoyed some burl, good food, lots of stories, tips, and laughed more than a few times. 

I look forward to the next Bubbasville BayArea NorCal Meet! I think we can organize some nice demos, maybe even a raffle, who knows. I know everyone learned something today and no one went home without a bag full of goodies!

Thanks everyone for a great day worth the drive![8D]


----------



## gketell (Oct 29, 2007)

Tom, there is no reason to wait to join one of these.  We are all of different skill levels and we all learn more from each other each time we talk to each other.  This site is great for showing you what is possible, the tutorials are great reading, but nothing beats seeing it done/doing it to actually learn so coming and watching (or doing like Midori) is the best way to learn.  And as an added bonus you go home with some great woods.  The variety of fine woods that was available for trade or "offering" to those with nothing to trade was truly amazing.

Don't delay, come!
GK


----------



## gketell (Oct 29, 2007)

ps

You are all VERY welcome.  It was our pleasure to host this and we look forward to the next one!!

GK


----------



## Nolan (Oct 29, 2007)

This was tons of fun and I hope everone enjoys the burls and such, remember just post photos!! Just wish i had been having a better day so I could have spent a little more time out in the shop to watch and learn. Thats ok as I had a great time talking to Dave and Gregs wife Kim. Thank you so very much for opening you home to me and my family. My wife couldnt stop talking about how nice your wife and boys were.


----------



## Fangar (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



Greg,

Thanks so much for the personalized invite.  Although it won't be possible, it sounds like it will be fun!

I have moved into a new home and am in the process of putting the  shop back together.  My list of "Honey Do's" is absurd right now!

I still check in here from time to time when I get a free moment.  Hope to be around more soon.  

Thanks again so much for the email!

Cheers,

James Mann
aka FANGAR


----------

